# 'ell's teeth.........



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

........I've actually finished a song!:clap2:

What's that got to do with Spain I hear you ask? Well, apart from being a major event ....... 'cos I don't get that many finished to be honest, the song was inspired by the demolitions debacle here (and all over Spain so it would seem) so there is a link.

The song is here Doggy on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (Click on "Take a look at yourself") and is the first from the Spanish location of "Barking Mad Studios"

The next one is due to be done in ............ ooh............two years.......ish......maybe


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> ........I've actually finished a song!:clap2:
> 
> What's that got to do with Spain I hear you ask? Well, apart from being a major event ....... 'cos I don't get that many finished to be honest, the song was inspired by the demolitions debacle here (and all over Spain so it would seem) so there is a link.
> 
> ...


I cant make it work! 

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> ........I've actually finished a song!:clap2:
> 
> What's that got to do with Spain I hear you ask? Well, apart from being a major event ....... 'cos I don't get that many finished to be honest, the song was inspired by the demolitions debacle here (and all over Spain so it would seem) so there is a link.
> 
> ...


Hey this is really good


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

why doesnt it work for me??? Put it on facebook!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> why doesnt it work for me??? Put it on facebook!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's on facebook but will just link you back to My Space.

Pm me an email address & I'll send you an MP3.............. just 'cos you're a mod & I don't want to upset a boss




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> It's on facebook but will just link you back to My Space.
> 
> Pm me an email address & I'll send you an MP3.............. just 'cos you're a mod & I don't want to upset a boss
> 
> ...



A BOSS??????? Huh, I'm supposedly "the boss" at home, AKA the general skivvy!!!! In fact I've just had a tantrum cos everyone here just sits around all day while I'm cleaning, cooking their meals, cleaning up afterwards, trying to get the washing dry and ironed, cleaning the floor where the dogs are in and out with muddy paws - in fact who is it that has to keep getting up to let them in and out...... And then when I ask if someone would like to feed the aforementioned dogs, they all ignore me! As for the state of the kids bedrooms.......

Sorry, rant over! Its the rain, I've got cabin fever!


Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> A BOSS??????? Huh, I'm supposedly "the boss" at home, AKA the general skivvy!!!! In fact I've just had a tantrum cos everyone here just sits around all day while I'm cleaning, cooking their meals, cleaning up afterwards, trying to get the washing dry and ironed, cleaning the floor where the dogs are in and out with muddy paws - in fact who is it that has to keep getting up to let them in and out...... And then when I ask if someone would like to feed the aforementioned dogs, they all ignore me! As for the state of the kids bedrooms.......
> 
> Sorry, rant over! Its the rain, I've got cabin fever!
> 
> ...


Calm, calm. calm......... actually, you're going to have to be a bit more calm 'cos I'm having a bit of a fart about trying to get this MP3 sent...........:confused2:


Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> ........I've actually finished a song!:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Good stuff Doggy, really professional sounding. Have you got a studio?????


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good stuff Doggy, really professional sounding. Have you got a studio?????


Sort of, all the stuff's just been lobbed into one of the bedrooms at the mo but a studio is in the pipeline................ if we ever get the licence approved......... but this is Spain eh



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Really good, even my OH likes it!!! Is that you playing guitar???

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Really good, even my OH likes it!!! Was that you playing guitar???
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, solos were a bit dodgy in places but me fingers were getting sore ...... I must practise more


Doggy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Brilliant, Doggy, well done!

Caz.I


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Brilliant, Doggy, well done!
> 
> Caz.I


Great stuff Doggy,..very impressed.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

doggy enjoyed it, very EC. The vocals after 50 secs seem IMHO a big step up from your earlier stuff. 

I'm sure you can do better than one every two years - when's the album man!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I enjoyed it too


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, solos were a bit dodgy in places but me fingers were getting sore ...... I must practise more
> 
> 
> Doggy



Nice one Doggy!!! I look forward to seeing you on the " X Factor" some time soon!! ( Watch out Clapton - you've got a rival)

Keep it up!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ta for all the kind comments :yo:

The idea was that we retire over here and end our days with Mrs Doggy embarking on a quest to read every book ever written (those strange ones with no pictures) and me writing & recording dodgy songs........but that was after the house was sorted so it's overalls back on 'cos the pool house (pool house?...listen to me eh...... it's a pit with a plastic liner!) is caving in on the other side now & will need shoring up, there's a binload of grouting to do on the roof terrace steps 'cos we've got a lovely big damp patch in the living room where the water's getting in, the outside of the house needs filling & painting, a proper wood store to build....... I could go on. 
Added to that Mrs Doggy is one of those strange gardening types (gardening is a dark art & should be avoided at all costs) so I get regular orders to "plant that there" or "move that here". If it was left up to me I'd back José in with his concrete wagon & tell him to dump the lot I'm not a complete phillistine though ............ you could always paint flowers on the concrete

You're right of course, all this is a feeble excuse for the fact that the solo album (Canis Erectus), which has been in the pipeline for....... ooh....... ten years probably, and now has the grand total of two tracks on it, is going to take a while to complete...........hey ho


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:rockon: nice one Doggy!:clap2:

Will you take requests? Could I have "summer breeze" of course in your own Doggy way and it might make the sunshine come back?

xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :rockon: nice one Doggy!:clap2:
> 
> Will you take requests? Could I have "summer breeze" of course in your own Doggy way and it might make the sunshine come back?
> 
> xxx


 At the rate I get stuff done I wouldn't hold yer breath but I've just danced around the garden naked, casting blossoms a plenty, praying to the sun god........ will that do?






Doggy


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> At the rate I get stuff done I wouldn't hold yer breath but I've just danced around the garden naked, casting blossoms a plenty, praying to the sun god........ will that do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll do just fine doggy.

Look forward with great interest to you posting a link to the vid.of your garden frolics.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mad, Mad, they're all barking mad!


:help::closed_2::amen:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> That'll do just fine doggy.
> 
> Look forward with great interest to you posting a link to the vid.of your garden frolics.


Asked Mrs Doggy and she's just fell off the chair laughing at the very thought of it



Doggy


----------

